# Got my first switch rod, what line?



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

I just picked up a Loomis Roaring River 11' 7 weight for steelheading. I will be using this rod for my indi rig set up, what line should I consider?


----------



## Fly_Guy (Apr 28, 2012)

I run a Rio Switch Chucker with a 10' MOW floating tip for indie fishing on my 11' 6 weight Orvis Access and I'm really happy with it. Plus you can put a weighted MOW tip on and swing smaller rivers with it.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Rob,
I use both a Rio 425 gr. Skagit, and a 410 gr. Scandi line when using my Loomis GLX rod as a two hander. The line I run under the Skagit or Scandi is a .031 running line to which I can attach a short piece (10-15') of clear leader for Indy rig or C & D. This works pretty well to give me anything that I might need on a given day. If I decide to run it as a single hander, I will switch reels and normally run a 8 wt. floating line. If you have anymore questions give me a call some evening.

D


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

line it with a 9wt (yes a 9wt) SA Steelhead Mastery Taper line. 

J-


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

jjc155 said:


> line it with a 9wt (yes a 9wt) SA Steelhead Mastery Taper line.
> 
> J-


I've read that overlining is the way to go. How far do you suppose one could lay out a snap t with an indie and a few splitshot with a rig like that?


----------



## Fly_Guy (Apr 28, 2012)

The steelhead taper will have a longer head then a switch, skagit or scandi which will make mending a longer cast easier, but the later three will cast farther. I have both a skagit and scandi head for an 11.5' 8 weight and it will throw near 100' with a streamer, but you would never have any line control with an indie rig at that distance. If you're going to 100% indie fish with it, then the steelhead or nymph taper in 9 weight would be a good bet.


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

Fly_Guy said:


> The steelhead taper will have a longer head then a switch, skagit or scandi which will make mending a longer cast easier, but the later three will cast farther. I have both a skagit and scandi head for an 11.5' 8 weight and it will throw near 100' with a streamer, but you would never have any line control with an indie rig at that distance. If you're going to 100% indie fish with it, then the steelhead or nymph taper in 9 weight would be a good bet.


I'm not averse to using it for other methods, but I'm mainly getting this one to nymph the PM and LM. I boat fish a lot, so I usually have more than one rod strung up at any given time.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

RobW said:


> I've read that overlining is the way to go. How far do you suppose one could lay out a snap t with an indie and a few splitshot with a rig like that?


I rarely indy fish but I've not seen anyone actually spey cast an indy rig. The reason you overline an indy rig is so that it will roll cast the heavy set up with out issues. 

When I do indy fish all my casts are less than 50ft. Kinda hard to keep track of an indicator 100 feet away and actually set the hook on a fish that far.

Just my 2 cents.
J-


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

RobW said:


> I'm not averse to using it for other methods, but I'm mainly getting this one to nymph the PM and LM. I boat fish a lot, so I usually have more than one rod strung up at any given time.


Unfortuantely there is not one catch all set up to run indy and swing/skate flies with (at least that I have found and I have been spey casting and swinging flies for steelhead for over a decade). 

If you are gonna indy fish go with the 9wt, which would likely be too heavy to spey cast with the 7wt and sink tips. You would need either another skagit head/line or scandi head/line to fish other methods.

J-


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Buy two spools. Load one with steelhead taper and load one with a skagit.


----------



## Fly_Guy (Apr 28, 2012)

jjc155 said:


> Unfortuantely there is not one catch all set up to run indy and swing/skate flies with (at least that I have found and I have been spey casting and swinging flies for steelhead for over a decade).
> 
> If you are gonna indy fish go with the 9wt, which would likely be too heavy to spey cast with the 7wt and sink tips. You would need either another skagit head/line or scandi head/line to fish other methods.
> 
> J-


JJC, the Rio Switch Chucker, with a switch rod, does both fairly well. For indie fishing I'll run the floating MOW tip and if I'm going to swing I'll swap it out with a sinking MOW tip.


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

I feel like guys running the switch lines are really missing the boat on swinging. It may work okay but a top quality skagit head is only 55 bucks. Not really a huge investment

Kind of like the old adage jack of all trades master of none deal


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

FISHCATCHER1 said:


> I feel like guys running the switch lines are really missing the boat on swinging. It may work okay but a top quality skagit head is only 55 bucks. Not really a huge investment
> 
> Kind of like the old adage jack of all trades master of none deal


After reading a bunch, and talking with a couple of my friends, I believe I will buy two spools with the reel for this one. I'm gonna go with a skagit setup and the SA indie nymphing line. According to SA's website, these lines are overweighted by 1.75 weights, so a 7 weight line should be right for my 7 weight rod.


----------



## Fly_Guy (Apr 28, 2012)

FISHCATCHER1 said:


> I feel like guys running the switch lines are really missing the boat on swinging. It may work okay but a top quality skagit head is only 55 bucks. Not really a huge investment
> 
> Kind of like the old adage jack of all trades master of none deal


I had an Orvis switch line and I couldn't agree more, but the Rio is nothing like that. To each his own I guess, but my take is if I can just change heads an go from nymphing to swings, then that's less crap I have to take with me.

I think this is the video that I saw that sold me on the Rio line, 90 to 100 footers with a swich line, if you need more than that you might want to think spey.


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Fly_Guy said:


> I had an Orvis switch line and I couldn't agree more, but the Rio is nothing like that. To each his own I guess, but my take is if I can just change heads an go from nymphing to swings, then that's less crap I have to take with me.
> 
> I think this is the video that I saw that sold me on the Rio line, 90 to 100 footers with a swich line, if you need more than that you might want to think spey.



I agree that it is easier with one line I just want a job specific set up. I may check out the rio but doubt if like it because of my personal preferences. I'm also partial to mono running lines. I hate rio connect core running line. Doesn't shoot half as well as my amnesia. Then again there are guys that hate mono. I also fish a lot of t14 tips so I really need the extra power of a skagit. Like you said to each their own. Find what works for you really. What works for me won't always work for the next guy. 



With all that being said make sure you overline. Trust me. The taper on that line is kind of like a scandi and you won't be fishing 80 feet out with an Indy rig. Most of your work will be within 40 or 50 feet. You will regret it if you don't. It will be night and day turning that rig over. Plus your standard 7wt is say 260 grains? My 7wt switch calls for a 450 grain head. So 260 grains would not load your rod at all


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

FISHCATCHER1 said:


> ...With all that being said make sure you overline. Trust me. The taper on that line is kind of like a scandi and you won't be fishing 80 feet out with an Indy rig. Most of your work will be within 40 or 50 feet. You will regret it if you don't. It will be night and day turning that rig over. Plus your standard 7wt is say 260 grains? My 7wt switch calls for a 450 grain head. So 260 grains would not load your rod at all


Is this directed towards me? This is what I'm looking at...


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes to you robw. Lol I guess I could have put your name. The head length is 50 ft so should be good but the #7 is only 225 grains. The biggest they make is #8 at 260 grains. The steelhead line in a #9 is 240 grains. I would be going with the steelhead taper myself. The head is 64'. The grain weight is only the first 30'. So in all of you account for rear taper you're probably looking at 350 or so grains total head. The nymph line has a shorter head so it may only knock on the door of 300 grain and that's in the #8. This is all very confusing I know. Like my rod takes a 450 skagit but a 400 scandi because of length. My 7wt would need the 9wt to make up for the difference because Speys and switches are not the same "wt" rod when comparing apples to apples. I know I probably confused you more now than I have helped!

I just would hate to see you waste 90 bucks and get mediocre performance. 

So after all that try to find some dudes who have this setup and test it out. If I did any nymphing I would let you but I'm all skagit and scandi nowadays. Hope you got some knowledge from my ramble.


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

FISHCATCHER1 said:


> Yes to you robw. Lol I guess I could have put your name. The head length is 50 ft so should be good but the #7 is only 225 grains. The biggest they make is #8 at 260 grains. The steelhead line in a #9 is 240 grains. I would be going with the steelhead taper myself. The head is 64'. The grain weight is only the first 30'. So in all of you account for rear taper you're probably looking at 350 or so grains total head. The nymph line has a shorter head so it may only knock on the door of 300 grain and that's in the #8. This is all very confusing I know. Like my rod takes a 450 skagit but a 400 scandi because of length. My 7wt would need the 9wt to make up for the difference because Speys and switches are not the same "wt" rod when comparing apples to apples. I know I probably confused you more now than I have helped!
> 
> I just would hate to see you waste 90 bucks and get mediocre performance.
> 
> So after all that try to find some dudes who have this setup and test it out. If I did any nymphing I would let you but I'm all skagit and scandi nowadays. Hope you got some knowledge from my ramble.


Yeah, I think you helped me out, thanks!


----------



## Fly_Guy (Apr 28, 2012)

Lots of info here, wow.

Rob, fishcatcher is 100% dead on with the line weight. The first switch rod I bought was a Scott L2H 11'-6" 8 weight and I tried running a 9 weight steelhead line on it and it just didn't load the rod enough. I ended up putting a 575 grain skagit max short on it (I also bought a lighter weight scandi that I don't really use) and that's the stet up I use for swingging. I'll also throw this in, even though I've been fly fishing for over 25 years I've only been swing fishing for 3 and am still in the learning phase. So thanks Fishcatcher, lots of great advise.

Rob, I live in the Brighton area and still have that 9 weight steelhead line (use it for a loner for salmon when I have fiends in town) but if you live near by and would like to meet up and try it, I'm meet you somewhere. The Huron flows close by.

Fishcatcher, I haven't tried a mono running line, but want to on my 8 weight swich. What pound amnesia do you run? Do you run all amnesia or add backing too?


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

I want to be able to mend effectively, so now I'm looking at this line, it's head weighs in at


Fly_Guy said:


> Lots of info here, wow.
> 
> Rob, fishcatcher is 100% dead on with the line weight. The first switch rod I bought was a Scott L2H 11'-6" 8 weight and I tried running a 9 weight steelhead line on it and it just didn't load the rod enough. I ended up putting a 575 grain skagit max short on it (I also bought a lighter weight scandi that I don't really use) and that's the stet up I use for swingging. I'll also throw this in, even though I've been fly fishing for over 25 years I've only been swing fishing for 3 and am still in the learning phase. So thanks Fishcatcher, lots of great advise.
> 
> ...



I appreciate the offer! I'm waffling between a head and a conventional line, mainly for drift control and mendability. Am I on the right track with that? I want to put a nymphing machine together, swinging flies may come later, but I usually strip my streamers, and have another setup for that. So, with the idea that the thing I need to focus on is the weight of the head, and try to get that up around 400 grains, I've stumbled upon the Rio pike/musky lines...  the 9 wt head weighs 350 grains, and the 10 is 400, on a 29 foot head with 12 feet of handling line...


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

I run the standard backing setup and 100 feet of amnesia 30lb. Make sure you stretch the amnesia out though! Then tie a 10 inch or so perfection loop in it and you're good to go. Besides 200ft of it is only 6 bucks so if you don't like it toss it out. 

By the way Robw I have a spool of grip shooter and a 480 rio skagit laying around if you want it. It's just collecting dust here. If it is compatible if be willing to donate it to the cause


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

And Rob that 9wt steelhead taper would work perfect. I know a couple of guys that run it on their 7wt switchs


----------



## Fly_Guy (Apr 28, 2012)

X2 on the steelhead taper.
The pike line has a short head of 29’ for shooting cast. I have a 7 weight for SM with a SA titan taper on it, basically about a 7.5 weight with a 33’ head. I tried to use it for steelhead and once you get the head out mending was next to impossible.


----------



## jake_1289 (Feb 27, 2009)

If you're looking for strictly an Indy line, and can find it, the older rio switch line works really well. I've been throwing it on two different 11' 8 weights and haven't even thought of changing lines


----------

